# Bamboo FO?



## Obsidian (Dec 4, 2013)

Got a sample of bamboo FO, no idea what company its originally from. Very strong, very green. Not sweet or fresh like reviews mention, what can I mix with this stuff to tame it down some? I was thinking maybe a floral or spring rain?


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 4, 2013)

Possibly BB? I have a bottle of Bamboo FO from them and it is strong. Possibly try a musk scent or woody scent to balance. I'm thinking that the floral or spring scent might not do much.


----------



## osso (Dec 4, 2013)

A green tea FO or a citrus, maybe grapefruit.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 4, 2013)

Hmm, grapefruit sounds intriguing and we have some EO. Also have lemongrass and orange EO.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 4, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> Hmm, grapefruit sounds intriguing and we have some EO. Also have lemongrass and orange EO.


 
Please update if you try the grapefruit or anything that works. I also have an extremely strong bamboo, from soapsupplies.net, and would love to be able to do something with it.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 5, 2013)

I have white ginger I might try to add into the mix. I'll probably work on it friday and will report back if I get something decent.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 6, 2013)

Tried blending the bamboo today and so far only got marginal results. Equal parts bamboo FO, orange EO, grapfruit EO produces a cedar/juniper like fragrance but not a real nice one. It needs a deeper note, maybe something like sandlewood or amber. I'll try again once my shipment of FO's arrive.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 27, 2013)

Used the bamboo today in a salt batch. Mixed it with some olive FO which is a real neutral scent and a bit of english tea rose. So far all I smell is the bamboo, whole house stinks and I have a headache Really hoping the scent will mellow out with time.


----------

